# Singapore PR cover letter format



## divyagehlot

Hi,
As we are applying for Singapore PR.I would like to know the format of PR cover letter.
If someone could help me regarding that would be grateful .

Thanks


----------



## beppi

There is no "format" - and the authorities are good at spotting any attenmpt to "customize" PR applications for better approval chances, and will reject such applications just for that.
You are better off just stating the truth in the way you see it.


----------



## divyagehlot

beppi said:


> There is no "format" - and the authorities are good at spotting any attenmpt to "customize" PR applications for better approval chances, and will reject such applications just for that.
> You are better off just stating the truth in the way you see it.


 Thanks for the response Beppi,
We are genuinely want the PR in order to get the citizenship.
it's not just like that ok apply for PR as Ur friends around you are applying .sorry to say but that's not the case with us. After staying for a long time and after thinking a lot made our mind to stay back means We want to settle down in Singapore and I am planning to mention same in my cover letter.But just keen to know from the experts,will that be sufficient.
so would like to know what shall should I add apart from that.


----------



## beppi

You should focus not on what you want (settle in Singapore for the long term), but on what you offer to Singapore, above what an EP holder already does (i.e. niche skill, high salary and tax payments are NOT sufficient, but still a precondition). This could be charity work and other voluntary engagements, cultural integration into the society (i.e. that you have already demonstrated the capability to grow roots here), or (above all) the plan to produce offspring (preferably male, because of NS).
Oh you also should mention (if true) that you have no near relatives or dependents (e.g. elderly parents) whom you might want to bring to Singapore at some point - they are seen as unwanted ballast by the Singapore authorities and might cause rejection.
Another major point, which you cannot change, is your race (yes, race, not nationality!). The easier your race is perceived to integrate into the Singapore authority, the better. South-East Asian (and other overseas) Chinese are top, Indians at the bottom (interstingly, PRC Chinese are also low).


----------

